# piranha feeding



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

when feeding my p's should i how many times a day should i feed them. or should it be every other day


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

sorry my sentence is a little fucked up.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

What size are they?


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

2''


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

2 to 3 times a day and then around 3 times a week when they hit 6''


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks for the help.


----------

